# Love Film



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I'm thinking about signing up to Love Film on the free trial - I literally mean just for the free trial - i'm due to go into hospital beginning of March and have a six week recovery which I need to fill the days off, can you tell me what you think of Love Film - good or bad.

Thanks

Bev.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I found them quite good, managed to watch a few series 's of tv shows 
plus some films, 
although when you want to end the term you have to phone them 
and they contact you a couple of times afterwards to tempt you back!

hope this helps
~Dizzi~


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with Tesco DVD rental which is run by Love Film, but I think some of their packages might be a little cheaper. I love it. I have a package where I can have 2 discs home at any one time, unlimited throughout the month. If I time it right I can get 4 dvds a week which makes it a pretty good deal. The turn is pretty quick, once they get your disc back, they post the next one out so if the post service around you is good you can do really well. 

With the free trial, go for the best package available from the outset as you can downgrade or cancel when you have to start paying. I started out with what I thought I'd end up wanting, whereas I could have had 3 discs at a time and just changed it later on. 

Hope your hospital treatment goes well. 

Cathie x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sign up to Quidco and do the free trial through them - you get paid for it!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I can recommend them ... really good ... we have been with them for over a year, never had problems, and they have a huge catalogue to choose from.  It's great, as DH and I use to go to the cinema alot pre-KL and now don't, so it's a good way for us to catch up on movies we've missed.

Bels x


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

We use LoveFilm... Highly recommend them!


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Bev honey, just seen your signature and wanted to give you big    Don't know much about Lovefilm but I think a very old FF'er husband used to own/run it,  Don't quote me but it really rings a bell from a few years ago.....


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments, another lovely FF has given me the details for a 2month trial so i'll get it sorted for when i'm otherwise engaged!!

Baxy - thank you honey.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

We use love film and think they are great!  

I must admit Dunk watches most of the films and I sleep through anything nowadays


----------

